# July Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 July 2005)

Okay here are the official entries for the July stock tipping competition, kindly brought to you by Marketech - specialists in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading! 

Can everyone please double check that I have entered their details correctly and let me know immediately if I have made a mistake? 

Cheers and good luck to all!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

Don't forget that you can keep track of the competition in real-time at the competition leaderboard page, located here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## Knobby22 (1 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

So close to qualifying yet so far.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*



			
				Knobby22 said:
			
		

> So close to qualifying yet so far.




Yeah sorry Knobby... I thought you would have qualified but when I checked last night around midnight you were just under the required average.

There's always next month!


----------



## dj_ajay (3 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

RIPPED OFF!!!!!


----------



## RichKid (5 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

Chicken, you're at the top of the comp. If you're not crowing now you never will be. he he he

Player Ticker Entry price Current price Gain/Loss Change in % 
*1.* chicken SBM 0.100 0.110 0.010 10.00


----------



## sallie (5 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

how do we get involved in this tipping?

Sallie

www.topstocks.com.au - anyone know what this is? sounds interesting?


----------



## Joe Blow (5 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*



			
				sallie said:
			
		

> how do we get involved in this tipping?




Hi Sallie, welcome to the forums!

Any registered member of Aussie Stock Forums can take part in the stock tipping competition as long as they meet certain qualifications.

The first post in this thread explains the rules of the competition: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1571

Hope to see you in the August competition!


----------



## RichKid (12 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

Nice run so far for the comp, top three in double figures. As of eod Mon 11 July 2005:



> 1. dutchie SEA 0.380 0.455 0.075 19.74
> 2. sam76 VSG 0.022 0.026 0.004 18.18
> 3. markrmau GRY 0.200 0.230 0.030 15.00
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Blow (14 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

Looks like three entrants have broken away from the pack at the half way mark:  dutchie, sam76 and markrmau, all with returns of 15% or more.

The second half of this month's competition - sponsored by the good people at Marketech - is going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## RichKid (14 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*



			
				Joe Blow said:
			
		

> The second half of this month's competition - sponsored by the good people at Marketech - is going to be interesting to say the least.




Funny how the timing coincides with an approach to the top of the market, get ready for some voalatility entrants!


----------



## krisbarry (19 July 2005)

*Re: July Stock Competition Entries thread!*

I should have entered the July Stock Competition.  I would have picked my fav. LVL and would have been the hands down winner of the comp. at this stage.  Ohhh well, maybe next month!


----------



## chicken (26 July 2005)

Whoever read the article in Sharemagazine may issue and made some researche they would have come to the same conclusion as I did...SBM is now re amerging as Gold producer and read what the company said...like Zinifex which has been rerated yesterday....SBM will go higher as the full potential of the take over of SWG assets are just being realized by the market...make your research......I just proved a point.....


----------



## sam76 (26 July 2005)

Hey Chicken,  Took your suggestion and did my own reseach. Jumped on at 9 cents.  VSG have come back a bit (up 50% at one stage) but I'm more then happy SBM replaced it on the leaders' board.

Let's hope the momentum continues!! :


----------



## RichKid (29 July 2005)

As of close yesterday I'm at the bottom of the ladder with a 15.79% loss, stay away from my bottom spot please Docj!


----------



## sam76 (29 July 2005)

well, looks like i"m gonna be pipped at the post....


----------



## chicken (29 July 2005)

Sam..what do you think...is this a good find SBM....I followed Mr Treadbolt who is a Journalist Ex Geologist....he said when this stock wakes up all hell will brake loose....as with ZINIFEX....a lot of people lost money on Pasminco...told them buy ZFX...and its delivering the goods...SBM is in the same situation...got SWG GOLD reserves and landbank for silch $$$...and will now capitalise on what they bought if I would have lost money on SWG....SBM will return it as the new CEO is very capable....as I said make your research...after all the CEO was the right hand man to MR GUTNICK...I think I got the name right ,the person from Melbourne .....quite colourful character....all good fun I am holding 500K in shares iin SBM....and they just announced a buyback...things are going to move fast here...and if there drilling of nickel will show positive results..look out this one will go much higher we are in on the low point


----------



## sam76 (29 July 2005)

It seems all the signs are positive, Chicken. 
The stock has put on some nice weight recently.
I'm not much of a chartist, but the fundamentals seem to be turning this into a favourable stock.

Congratulations on winning the competition. Nice pick!


----------



## chicken (29 July 2005)

Sam, have a look at YAHOO...the technical graph of SBM...started moving north in MARCH 2005...after they bought the assets of SWG...and I feel the market is just realising what a bargain they got $250million assets for $2 million they paid in cash and the rest was performance bonds...all up $38million.....there are 20 shareholders holding 67.5% of all shares...so they be laughing all the way to the bank...it has just started...have a look at beach....same situation they were down and out but look at them now...SBM will go the same way....those are the facts as I see them....make your own research....


----------



## Battman64 (29 July 2005)

"Congratulations Chicken"
  30% in one month.
   Very well done.


----------



## RichKid (29 July 2005)

Congrats Chicken on winning the comp! I have a feeling we won't hear the end of this.


----------



## dutchie (29 July 2005)

Nah, Chicken is a humble man.

Aren't you Chicken?

Congrats Chicken.


----------



## chicken (29 July 2005)

Dutchie you are right....I am surprised to  have got there...but I just picked the stock which did the deed....I started trading more as just sitting on a stock  does not create opportunity as Trading is the way....


----------



## chicken (29 July 2005)

Battman64 said:
			
		

> "Congratulations Chicken"
> 30% in one month.
> Very well done.



was a fluke....look at the noise everyone made when I suggested ZFX....LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Battman64 (29 July 2005)

Nice fluke!
Also well done to sam76
27% is pretty good going.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 July 2005)

Well, well, well... every chicken has his day, eh?!   







Congratulations to both chicken and sam76 for taking out the first and second spots for the July competition! As I suspected, it went right down to the final day... yet another cliffhanger finish! You certainly can't argue with monthly returns of 30% and 27.27%. Well done to both of you.

Can both of you please contact me via private message regarding your prizes.

Good luck to all for the August competition!   

Here are July's final results:


----------

